# question about being a weapons technicians in the reserves



## FutureAce (14 Aug 2011)

Hi I got a question regarding weapons techs in the reserves. I've become increasingly interested on joining the reserves as a weapons tech and would like to know whether or not weapons techs still get alot of work to do on firearms on a regular basis. Also, I'd like to know whether or not there is still a demand for them. Reason I'm asking is because i've done a search and read threads dating back to 2004 regarding weapons techs and there was one thread where a few people were saying that there was a shortage of "spare parts" and supervision in the trade which made it hard for people to do their job. Has this changed in recent years?


----------



## Franko (17 Aug 2011)

FutureAce said:
			
		

> Hi I got a question regarding weapons techs in the reserves. I've become increasingly interested on joining the reserves as a weapons tech and would like to know whether or not weapons techs still get alot of work to do on firearms on a regular basis. Also, I'd like to know whether or not there is still a demand for them. Reason I'm asking is because i've done a search and read threads dating back to 2004 regarding weapons techs and there was one thread where a few people were saying that there was a shortage of "spare parts" and supervision in the trade which made it hard for people to do their job. Has this changed in recent years?



Don't bump your topic. It will get answered sooner or later.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## FutureAce (22 May 2013)

*bump* Can i get a response already? Its been almost two years since I asked this question. I live in the B.C lower mainland btw.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 May 2013)

I believe the staff are currently hunting down a Reserve Wpn's Tech with the plans to tazer him/her and force him/her to answer your question using threats of physical violence if necessary.  In the meantime, please don't take any hostages.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (22 May 2013)

In two years time, why haven't you approached your local service batallion and asked their recruiter?


----------



## PMedMoe (22 May 2013)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> In two years time, why haven't you approached your local service batallion and asked their recruiter?



Because he's also waiting for answers on his question about how to become a pilot....


----------



## Franko (22 May 2013)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> In two years time, why haven't you approached your local service batallion and asked their recruiter?



 :rofl: 

Apparently, that would be too easy and waiting for two years for a response on here is the way to go.

/sarcasm

Seriously though, if you would have applied when you posted the initial question, you'd be in by now..

Good luck.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (22 May 2013)

Ah, I was wondering how he was planning on becoming an ace in the svc bn..


----------



## FutureAce (22 May 2013)

I don't really see what the big deal is if I bumped this topic again after two years, isn't that what these forums are for? To help out would-be recruits? And to answer your question on why i never went to a recruiter, I actually lost interest for awhile due to other things going on at the time, and ended up forgetting about this topic; hence the reason i never went to a recruiter. Now that i'm interested again I'm hoping to get some answers before i sign up for the fall bmq. Oh yeah and I don't care about being a pilot anymore, I'd be more than happy to just join the reserves. A couple more questions I have. Do weapons technicians learn to make guns, or just repair them? Also, what do reservist wpn techs normally do if they choose to be deployed somewhere in the world. Give me an example. Thanks.


----------



## MikeL (22 May 2013)

FutureAce said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to get some answers before i sign up for the fall bmq.



Depending on how long it takes,  you may not be in the Reserves in time for the fall BMQ.




			
				FutureAce said:
			
		

> Do weapons technicians learn to make guns, or just repair them?



They repair/maintain/deactivate various weapon systems, and other things related to the weapons. But they do not manufacture weapons.  Also I have seen them fix things on kitchen trailers, etc


If you are still in the lower mainland,  I would contact 39 Service Battalion in Richmond, BC if I were you.  
http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440001374/index-Eng.html


----------



## dapaterson (22 May 2013)

A reserve weapons tech is trained to maintain small arms.  Training progression is currently under review as with all Reserve RCEME trades; there may be opportunities to acquire training on larger weapons systems as well (such as howitzers).

Deployed weapons techs will maintain friendly weapons, and may be tasked to work with foreign weapons as well.  For example, I know one tech who, when deployed, was tasked with deactivating a variety of foreign weapons.


----------



## mariomike (22 May 2013)

FutureAce said:
			
		

> A couple more questions I have.



You may find these topics helpful.

Reserve Weapon tech
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106019.0

Reserves Weapons Tech  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/19296.0

Tell Me about MOC 421 Land(Weapon Tech)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13435.0

"Any weapon tech around? How much money you make? How hard is the job? ETC? What you do?
Im 19 and in the army reserves. Im into firearms Alot, I enjoy taking apart my firearms all the time, I figure this would be a good trade for me."


----------



## cupper (22 May 2013)

Also, get used to being ignored. Weapons Techs are the ugly step sisters of the RCEME world. ;D


----------

